# Maybe a friend for my hedgie?



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

Hi. I know this post is going to come up with a lot of controversy, so I just want to say off the bat I'm only considering this - I'm not planning anything. There's a lot of conflicting advise out there about the dos and don'ts of keeping more than one hedgehog but hear me out.

I have a disabled male hedgehog (he's got one clumped foot thats shorter than all his others) but that doesn't get him down! He's the cuddliest, nicest little guy ever. He's a little huffy when you pick him up but that's all - he's never once bit and he isn't really spiky either and doesn't like to ball up and he's really good natured. I've been thinking recently of getting him a 'friend' due to a few things. For starters, we've got some cats and a dog in the house and he adores cuddling them and going up to them. It's a shame for him that the dog is terrified of him and the cats can't stand him. I just feel because of this behaviour and the fact that he'd prefer to cuddle someone than run around in his play pen might be the result of a hog that isn't that solitary?

Now, in my area there's a lot of hedgehogs that are between 7 months to a year and a half that people sell on due to being unable to take care of them. Some of them are in bad living conditions too. I would like to adopt one and have thought about this but have thought maybe it's worth getting my hoggie a friend? I was thinking possibly a lady friend which I know I'd have to spade and nuter them - which could be a lot of work for nothing if they end up fighting. Obviously male with male can be spells for disaster but I have heard that it works. Some of you may be saying well why house them together but that's the point I'm asking about company for hedgehogs not the fact that I may want another hedgehog. I'd be doing this more for my current one.

Obviously if I were to do this I would make a massive variorum for the two of them, and have two of everything; wheel, housing, food, water etc.

Just wanted peoples opinions on hedgehogs that seem to love affection from not only humans. Thanks.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hedgehogs are solitary animals and they don't need a "friend". Some females do get along (usually when they have been living together since birth) but putting two males together is riskier. Female + male obviously doesn't work. If you spay the female the male might still want to mate with her. And neutering a male hedgehog is a little harder since the testicles are internal - a surgery I personally would avoid unless it's necessary because of medical reasons.

Then there's his foot. Putting a disabled hedgehog together with another sounds like a bad idea to me. Putting two healthy hogs together is one thing, but if they start to fight he will have a disadvantage because of his foot. There really are no positive sides for me to this idea. 
Some hedgehogs are just more cuddly than others. You could give him a toy or little teddy bear or something to cuddle with, if he wants. Not sure why you think he likes to cuddle your other pets but a lot of hedgehogs just like warmth and want to sleep under something, not out of a need to cuddle but because they are nocturnal and feel the urge to sleep when there are lights on.


----------

